# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] αναζήτηση κεφαλής απο παλιό πικαπ

## spyart

Ψάχνω αυτή την κεφαλή απο ένα παλιό πικαπ , 
θα ήθελα να το κάνω να δουλέψει 
 για συναισθηματικούς λόγους.
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πού μπορώ να τη  βρω στην Ελλάδα;
Αν ξέρετε κάτι, γράψτε μου όνομα καταστήματος και τηλέφωνο, αν είναι δυνατόν.
Θα με βοηθούσατε πάρα πάρα πολύ.Σας ευχαριστώ.



P1030492.JPGP1030489.JPG

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αν δε κάνω λάθος είναι κεραμική κεφαλή μονοφωνική.Αν έχει έξοδο τότε ψάχνεις για βελόνα αν δεν έχει τότε δες *εδώ* , *και εδώ*

----------


## FILMAN

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να έχω μία, αλλά δεν έχει βελόνα!

----------


## east electronics

Βρε Νασο ωρες ωρες δεν μπορω να σας καταλαβω ,,,Πριν πας στον Μπεη πρεπει να κοιτας τα μαγαζια της γειτονιας σου Παλιο μαγαζι με ιδιοκτητη που εχει μπολικη τρελλα με αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι ο Βογιατζης ΑΓΖωνης Κυψελη 2108621500  και φυσικα ο Ξενοφων falcon crest Βενιερης ο οποιος ξεθαψε απο το υπογειο ενα καρρο τετοια πραγματα και τα εβαλε ακομα και στο site  του ...

----------


## east electronics

οριστε κεφαλη βελονα κομπλε στον Ξενοφων falcon crest Βενιερη με μολις 20 ευρω νομιζω 

http://venieris.com/%ce%97%ce%a7%ce%...5/Default.aspx

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ τη δίνω τσάμπα (αλλά χωρίς βελόνα).

----------


## spyart

Πσιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας, να 'στε καλά,
πραγματικά βοηθήσατε.

----------


## Papas00zas

Από μαγνητικό πικάπ ειναι η κεφαλή; Πρωτη φορά βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο

----------

